# My first great granddaughter



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My first great granddaughter Emily..









ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ray

Congratulations. Really great.

Kind regards

p-c


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous.
Congratulations Ray.

Cazzie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely photograph!

Congratulations Ray!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice kid...BUT WHAT'S THAT HORRIBLE THING GROWING OUT OF HER:surprise:....





















...oh no, its you...OK carry on>

Graham :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Ray 

She’s beautiful 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A little cracker.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ray
Having seen what granddaughter has done to my brother, I assume you will be skint but smiling all the time.
Brian


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Ray!!! You've been blessed!


----------

